# Smooth bark vs. Shag bark Hickory?



## devildogbob (Dec 27, 2015)

I have both types available any thoughts or preferences? I use small 10" splits. They are from a smooth bark cut last year and in the

milk crate. The chips and blocks are pecan, apple and cherry. This was the inaugural sausage run for my new smoke shack. Halfway thru I made a smoker from tin foil for the chips due to having to keep a pretty good fire going once I raised the temp .













IMG_0934.JPG



__ devildogbob
__ Dec 27, 2015


















IMG_0935.JPG



__ devildogbob
__ Dec 27, 2015


















12303982_1044218188942789_3537215653971703278_o[1]



__ devildogbob
__ Dec 27, 2015


----------

